# Kelp



## lovinglife (Apr 24, 2013)

Anyone feed kelp, and if so how do you feed it, free choice or mixed with other feed??  Also where do you buy it, local or orderd in?

What are the benefits that you have seen?

I feed it and would like to find a better place to purchase it.  I ordered mine in a 10 pound bag, but would like a much larger bag, like 50 pounds.  I would like to add it to my chicken feed and possibly use it in my garden this summer...

Thanks!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 24, 2013)

We use source. We have the 8 lb tub from the equine section. It is a fine powder. We have started mixing it in with the loose minerals. We also make the oatmeal balls with kelp when we feel our goats need a boost. 3-5 days before kidding and 3-5 days after. If one looks like it is in need of an extra boost during the nursing of kids we will give the balls also. We give this to sheep and goats. 

I haven't figured out how to do this with the chickens though. They are pasture raise and the feed we do supplement with is a pellet. 

I know you can get this in a 50lb bag in a different formulation. I like the Source powder because it is easy and easy to store. A bit  pricey though.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 24, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> We use source. We have the 8 lb tub from the equine section. It is a fine powder. We have started mixing it in with the loose minerals. We also make the oatmeal balls with kelp when we feel our goats need a boost. 3-5 days before kidding and 3-5 days after. If one looks like it is in need of an extra boost during the nursing of kids we will give the balls also. We give this to sheep and goats.
> 
> I haven't figured out how to do this with the chickens though. They are pasture raise and the feed we do supplement with is a pellet.
> 
> I know you can get this in a 50lb bag in a different formulation. I like the Source powder because it is easy and easy to store. A bit  pricey though.


So what about Kelp is beneficial?


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 24, 2013)

Because Kelp is an organic plant  it is well utilized. The best minerals that one can buy are still not that great.... on average only 30-40% is actually utilized whereas with kelp 90% is.  Ruminants tend to do very well on it. 

Kelp is used in cattle, sheep, horses, goats with great benefits. 

One of our vets told us about it and I started researching it.... I of course get sidetracked as there are so many other things I do. 

I know many years ago I had a doctor put me on Kelp- I was extremely depleted and really needed to build myself up and regular vitamins were not doing the job (actually Rx vitamins) We have only been doing this for about 4 months but I have been very inconsistent  with the kelp. I'm good with the pregnant does though.

I was given the name of a book and the author was a traditional vet.... big changes caused him to start researching and moving in a different direction. I am hoping to get the book soon. 

So long answer is I am still learning about some of these things too.


----------



## Catahoula (Apr 24, 2013)

I get mine from http://www.modestomilling.com/  They are based in CA and I live in CO. I paid about $50 plus $25 for shipping  for a 50# bag last year. I still have about 30# left. I have four goats. I used to leave it out for them free choice. Now I mix it in with their mineral. I am not sure what it does. I read it could improve milk production. I have all wethers and one dry doe. I heard more good for them than bad. Why not?


----------



## lovinglife (Apr 25, 2013)

Catahoula, that seems like a good price, I know it has a long shelf life as well.  I may check into them as well, thank you!


----------



## Catahoula (Apr 25, 2013)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> Catahoula, that seems like a good price, I know it has a long shelf life as well.  I may check into them as well, thank you!


The price may have gone up since but I think it is still worth it.


----------



## lovinglife (Apr 25, 2013)

Me too, all the selenium and iron and just essential minerals they don't get anywhere else, just makes sense to me to keep them as healthy as possible.  Plus I hear it is great to use as fertilizer to build up your soil mineral content.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 25, 2013)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> I get mine from http://www.modestomilling.com/  They are based in CA and I live in CO. I paid about $50 plus $25 for shipping  for a 50# bag last year. I still have about 30# left. I have four goats. I used to leave it out for them free choice. Now I mix it in with their mineral. I am not sure what it does. I read it could improve milk production. I have all wethers and one dry doe. I heard more good for them than bad. Why not?


That is a good price, I won a 50# bag from them in a raffle a few years ago but I am very lax at feeding it. The goats love it, as do the mice in the barn. When I remember I sprinkle it one the grain on the milk stand, but I should figure out how to give it to my bucks as well. I know it is very high in Iodine. I just googled it and this is what it says about kelp.

_It is an excellent source of naturally chelated macro and micro minerals, vitamins, and amino acids. Promotes shiny coat, supple skin, better growth rates and reproductive performance, purges heavy metals, increases milk yields, more efficient feed utilization, better glandular health, pigmentation, boosts immune system, etc. Fabulous in the garden to increase crop yields, drought resistance, frost protection, and stress recovery._


----------



## lovinglife (Apr 25, 2013)

I mix it with my minerals, but I may start free feeding it in a seperate feeder from my minerals.


----------



## sprocket (Apr 25, 2013)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> I mix it with my minerals, but I may start free feeding it in a seperate feeder from my minerals.


I also mix 50/50 with my minerals, plus a bit of copper sulphate to up the ppm.


----------



## lovinglife (Apr 25, 2013)

I found a good place for kelp from Azure Standard, 50 pounds for 67.  My goats will never run out of this great supplement!


----------



## RubThyNeighbor (Apr 26, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> We use source. We have the 8 lb tub from the equine section. It is a fine powder. We have started mixing it in with the loose minerals. We also make the oatmeal balls with kelp when we feel our goats need a boost. 3-5 days before kidding and 3-5 days after. If one looks like it is in need of an extra boost during the nursing of kids we will give the balls also. We give this to sheep and goats.
> 
> I haven't figured out how to do this with the chickens though. They are pasture raise and the feed we do supplement with is a pellet.
> 
> I know you can get this in a 50lb bag in a different formulation. I like the Source powder because it is easy and easy to store. A bit  pricey though.


Can you share this oatmeal ball recipe? I am trying to find a good oat cookie recipe for my goats.


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 13, 2013)

Would Algamin Kelp Meal Fertilizer be the same thing?


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 13, 2013)

I have had to stop the kelp as our water is extremely high in iron and I needed to eliminate all iron sources... so no more kelp.
Iron binds the copper and prevents it from being utilized. 

I posted the oatmeal balls somewhere.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Oct 27, 2013)

Kelp is high in micronutrients that goats need to reach their potential.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 27, 2013)

Kelp is touted as being organic and I understand all the benefits kelp has, but I have what might be a dumb question. Kelp grows in the ocean, rivers run into the ocean, the rivers are polluted, thus the ocean also is polluted. Doesn't the kelp absorb the pollutants from the ocean?


----------



## elbesta (Oct 27, 2013)

> Kelp is touted as being organic and I understand all the benefits kelp has, but I have what might be a dumb question. Kelp grows in the ocean, rivers run into the ocean, the rivers are polluted, thus the ocean also is polluted. Doesn't the kelp absorb the pollutants from the ocean?


I was thinking the same thing! And its just another processed feed.


----------



## lovinglife (Oct 29, 2013)

I think organic means WE did not add chemicals directly to the growing produce or animal or whatever.  What is already in the ground or water???  Good question.


----------



## NaturesPace (Oct 29, 2013)

Countryside Organics has 50# for $52.50. 

there is also good info about how much different species might eat if given free choice and how to apply it as a fertilizer.


----------

